# Gorilla glue best choice for dowels?



## Johanx3

Hi, I am a titebond glue fan, but some time ago, I read that gorilla glue, unlike other glues, it tends to expand while drying, thinking if this is the best choice for gluing hardwood dowels? specially if the dowel does not fit very tight. Any opinion? Thanks.


----------



## epicfail48

Not even close to the best, may actually be the worst. The foam that gorilla glue creates is, well, foam. There's no strength there, at all.when it comes to glue, there really isn't a glue that works better than standard wood glue, given that wood glue often creates a bond stronger than the wood itself. 

Remember, no matter how fancy the glue is there's no fix for a sloppy joint


----------



## Steve Neul

Gorilla glue is sometimes better with ill fitted parts like if you had to wallow out a dowel hole drilled slightly in the wrong spot. Any well fitted parts wood glue is better.


----------



## Quickstep

I did some experiments a while back using polyurethane glue. Polyurethane glue worked great when I had a really, really good, gap free joint, but if the joint had any gap at all, it broke apart easily. Of course, with a really good gap free joint, regular wood glue is about as good as anything.

If I were gluing sloppy fitting dowels, I'd use epoxy.


----------



## Jammer

I have yet to see anything that is appropriate for Gorilla glue.


----------



## unclefester

Jammersix said:


> I have yet to see anything that is appropriate for Gorilla glue.


Agreed


----------



## woodnthings

*I used Gorilla wood glue on these chairs*

When I rebuilt/restored these early 1900's Murphy chairs, I used Gorilla wood glue in the "loose" joints. The construction is double dowels in some cases, mortise and tenon in other places:

 

 

The whole story is here:
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f9/what-chairs-these-39917/


----------



## Minnesota Marty

*That's what I bought*

About a year ago I bought a box of old hand tools at an online auction. When I went to pickup my purchase the auctioneer ask if I was interested in a wooden rocker that isn't in great condition. He said if I gave him the minimum of $2 that I could have it. It was in poor condition structurally but I thought I could fix it. And it was made out of oak with some interesting craftsman style parts. I am going to look today if I can see any type of writing on the chair. Its in my shed because I have bigger fish to fry right now. I thought for $2 I couldn't go wrong. 
Thanks for the information. 
Marty


----------



## sawdust703

Nonsense! Who uses foam glue for wood?!? I used titebond for years until I found gorilla glue at our local hardware store. Depending on the tint of the wood, I use gorilla glue, or Elmer's glue, the new brown glue. Excellent glue. I wouldn't be afraid to use gorilla wood glue on your rocker, or anything else!!


----------

